# Safe Paint Additive?



## RS169 (8 mo ago)

I am going to be building some climbing and playing structures for goats and will be using barn paint on them. I would like to add sand or another additive to make it a little more slip-resistant. Any suggestions on a goat safe sand additive? Thanks!


----------



## Chief00 (Nov 20, 2019)

I don’t see why sand wouldn’t be just fine


----------

